# Fresh Water Snails!!



## sillysicilian (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I recently purchased a little buttikoferi. I have been reading that they eat snails as part of their diet. Can anyone tell me what type of snails they eat? and if they are available for purchase?

I do know LPS that have snails in all of their tanks but i do not know if they are good for my little guy?

Thanks,


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, it depends on the size i guess. I am not familiar with this species myself but i do keep several species that like to snack on snails. I do have a bit of a problem with trumpet snails so i do not have a shortage of snacks.

i would imagine pond snails, rams horn and any smaller snail should be good. What i usual do is scoop a bunch up and crush them first. then drop a few in at a time. they tear them up that way. a little more work but they get the idea pretty quick.

I also found out that some species will eat the snail more often that other supposed snail eaters. it would be great as a crushed treat but be careful if they do not eat the snails on their own so you do not end up with a mt of snails.


----------

